# Why do we freeze muffins?



## Shaheen (Apr 28, 2006)

Whats the idea behind freezing muffins?


----------



## Alix (Apr 28, 2006)

To have some for later.


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 28, 2006)

To preserve them. They eventually go stale or mold if left out.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 28, 2006)

So you can experience that satisfying crunch when you bite into them.


----------



## GB (Apr 28, 2006)

Cause it you don't freeze them then they do not hurt enough when you thow them at someone.


----------



## amber (Apr 28, 2006)

Andy M, GB   

Shaheen, I recently made a batch of blueberry muffins, and since there was too many for us to eat right away, I froze the rest in zip lock baggies.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 28, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Andy M, GB
> 
> Shaheen, I recently made a batch of blueberry muffins, and since there was too many for us to eat right away, I froze the rest in zip lock baggies.


 

Amber someone opened a thread looking for a blueberry muffin recipe. Maybe you could help them out.


----------



## jkath (Apr 28, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Cause it you don't freeze them then they do not hurt enough when you thow them at someone.


   
Darn! I tried to give you karma and I can't! 
Thanks for the giggle!


----------



## amber (Apr 28, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Amber someone opened a thread looking for a blueberry muffin recipe. Maybe you could help them out.


 
I would Andy, but they were not homemade, I used a box mix   I know I know, here I am from Maine, the blueberry capital of the world and I shamefully used a box    Blueberry season is in the fall.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 28, 2006)

I'll bet they still taste good!


----------

